# Verbindung zwischen LapView und WinCC über OPC klappt nicht!



## BorSven (2 Dezember 2009)

*Verbindung zwischen NI LabView und WinCC über OPC klappt nicht!*

Hallo,

ich möchte gern Daten via Siemens-OPC (Industrial Ethernet/Simatic-Net CD) über mein Ethernet Netzwerk austauschen.
Der OPC Server ist auf dem WINCC-PC (5.x --- auf Win2000Prof-PC) installiert und 
die Daten sollen zu meinem LABView Professional (8.5 - ohne DSC-Modul  Mess-PC (WinXP) übertragen werden.
Klappt nur leider nicht! :???:
Ein weiter Rechner im Netzwerk kommt mit Siemens OPCScout ohne Probleme auf den WinCC OPC-Server
nur Labview findet diese Quelle nicht, obwohl lt. Labview Service alle notwendigen Komponenten installiert sind.

Hat jemand eine Hilfe für mich, wie ich systematisch Vorgehen kann, um den Fehler zu beheben?
Welche Vorraussetzungen müssen WIN Nutzer haben oder wie muß DCOM auf den Rechnern/Nutzerkonten konfigueriert sein?
Muß auf dem LabView Rechner noch irgendwas installiert werden außer Labview selbst (OPC-Treiber o.ä.)?

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen würdet.
LG
Sven


----------



## Dr. OPC (3 Dezember 2009)

Vorab würde ich prüfen welche OPC DA Version WinCC5 enthält und natürlich ob diese von LabView auch unterstützt wird. Die Meisten OPC Clients können zwar DA 2.05 UND DA 3.0, aber man kann ja nie wissen. 

1) Wenn LabView einen OPC Client besitzt bzw. eingebaut hat müssen mit der Installation auch die sogenannten "OPC-Redistributables" (Proxy/Stub DLL) mit installiert worden sein. (system32\opccomn_ps.dll)

2) da es ein WinXP ist, sollte die Installationsroutine vom OPC Produkt eigentlich auch die Firewall korrekt einstellen, oder es sollte zumindest dokumentiert sein was man tun soll. Port135, die client.exe selbst, mmc und ev. Datei und Drucker Freigabe als Ausnahmen hinzufügen, alternativ auch temporär abschalten.

3) weiterhin sollte auf einem WinXP immer auch die Sicherheitsoption zum Netzwerkzugriff und hier das Modell für gemeinsame Nutzung auf "klassisch" eingestellt sein. Sonst werden alle remoten Aufrufe auf den Gast-Account geschaltet und der ist bekanntlich deaktiviert. (Lokale Sicherheitseinstellungen)

4) die DCOM Einstellungen hängen davon ab unter welchem Benutzercontext der Client (und natürlich auch der Server) laufen. Am einfachsten ist es wenn es die selben Personen sind (mit dem Taskmanager schauen wem die Prozesse gehören). Die entsprechenden User sollten natürlich auf den beiden Maschinen existieren (und auch das selbe PWD haben).

Wenn es mit OPCScout von Siemens funktioniert, könnte man diesen auch alleine (aus einem Unterverzeichnis der CD) auf den LabView Rechner installieren. Dann probieren ob eine Verbindung zustande kommt, nur um die Sache weiter einzukreisen.


----------

